# Getting a drivers license in Philippines



## anthonymoore (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi, I have a drivers license in my own country, but how do I get a permeant drivers license one for the Philippines. Where do I go, costs, do I need to do test etc., any advice please.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Your home license is good for 90 days. The policy now is you must have a Visa for at least one year to get a license, but being the Philippines it appears not all offices are complying. Good luck! Excerpt from LTO site: REQUIREMENTS

1. NEW APPLICATION/CONVERSION

Duly Accomplished Application for Driver's License (ADL);
Valid SP issued at least thirty (30) days from date of application;
Medical Certififcate issued by any licensed practicing physician stating that the applicant is physically and mentally fit to operate a motor vehicle or otherwise stating his/her impairment; and
In addition, for foreigners, original and photocopy of passport with entry of at least one (1) month and visa duration of at least one (1) year from date of application, or if born in the Philippines, present original and photocopy of birth certificate duly authenticated by the NSO.
In the event that the applicant is a holder of a valid Foreign Driver's License, the applicant may present the original and photocopy of Foreign Driver's License, if not in English language, original and photocopy of official English translation from Embassy of the issuing country instead of an SP.

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

As I remember the cost was PHP 617 for the first DL I obtained here. Don't remember what I paid for the renewal.

Fred


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Typically for the Philippines they make up these new rules and regulations without really thinking them through. This is the bit that gets me:-

In addition, for foreigners, original and photocopy of passport with entry of at least one (1) month and visa duration of at least one (1) year from date of application

So, effectively what their saying is you are allowed to drive on your foreign driving licence for up to 90 days, any longer than that and you need a local Filipino licence. Now the bit where they haven't thought it through, to apply for a Filipino licence you have had to have been in the Philippines for at least a month with a further year left on your visa from that date. 
Can anyone tell me where I can get a 13 month visa from please?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> As I remember the cost was PHP 617 for the first DL I obtained here. Don't remember what I paid for the renewal.
> 
> Fred


New license are php 800+ for 5 years


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

SimonAngeles said:


> Typically for the Philippines they make up these new rules and regulations without really thinking them through. This is the bit that gets me:-
> 
> In addition, for foreigners, original and photocopy of passport with entry of at least one (1) month and visa duration of at least one (1) year from date of application
> 
> ...


A 13a or SRRV will do the trick.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

So if I am not married to a filipino to get the 13a or have the SRRV I am out of luck to get a driver license? I never heard of getting a 1 year visa either.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> So if I am not married to a filipino to get the 13a or have the SRRV I am out of luck to get a driver license? I never heard of getting a 1 year visa either.
> 
> art


If you are a visitor isn't 90 days not enough. The reason this rule was brought in was because of all of the vistors coming to the Philippines buying a car then leaving it abandoned beside the road. Philippines logic in action. They want your money but would prefer you not to be there. What the goverment would really like would be for all foreigners to stay in their own country and just send money. I'm sure if they could think up a scheme where they just request money over say the internet......wait a minute


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*LTO for Philippine License Application*



anthonymoore said:


> Hi, I have a drivers license in my own country, but how do I get a permeant drivers license one for the Philippines. Where do I go, costs, do I need to do test etc., any advice please.


Anthony you'd go to the LTO for your drivers license if you have family bring someone to do the run around make copies, also bring your plane ticket and passport and make sure you do this within 90 days of landing, I never took a test but there again each LTO runs differently.

Like some have mentioned not all LTO offices are standardized or some seem to function as an autonomous agency But basically they are looking for permanent residents or those on a SRRV type visa, as a tourist your gonna have some troubles getting a drivers license.

I just got my drivers license renewed it was more like 800 pesos and only good for 4 years but some claim it's 5 years NOPE... not at my LTO and I'm still waiting for my license plate that I paid for it's going on 5 years now, so I have a paper for my license plate and also they didn't have plastic cards so I have a paper copy for my drivers license.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Anthony you'd go to the LTO for your drivers license if you have family bring someone to do the run around make copies, also bring your plane ticket and passport and make sure you do this within 90 days of landing, I never took a test but there again each LTO runs differently.
> 
> Like some have mentioned not all LTO offices are standardized or some seem to function as an autonomous agency But basically they are looking for permanent residents or those on a SRRV type visa, as a tourist your gonna have some troubles getting a drivers license.
> 
> I just got my drivers license renewed it was more like 800 pesos and only good for 4 years but some claim it's 5 years NOPE... not at my LTO and I'm still waiting for my license plate that I paid for it's going on 5 years now, so I have a paper for my license plate and also they didn't have plastic cards so I have a paper copy for my drivers license.


Added note to your post Mark. Getting a *NEW* drivers license now requires the person to have and show their ACR card issued by Immigration. 
To renew our licenses it is not required.

Jet


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Added note to your post Mark. Getting a *NEW* drivers license now requires the person to have and show their ACR card issued by Immigration.
> To renew our licenses it is not required.
> 
> Jet


SRRV people don't have a ACR card they have their own ID.

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> SRRV people don't have a ACR card they have their own ID.
> 
> Chuck


It is a curiosity to me that you always have what appears to be exact information on immigration issues especially and then drivers licencing. How exactly is that?

Unless a person with a SRRV is issued a special type of ID by immigration that places are ordered to accept, it would be next to impossible to get a drivers licence or even a bank account for that matter without that ACR.
Just curious..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*SRRV card is just an ID*



bidrod said:


> SRRV people don't have a ACR card they have their own ID.
> 
> Chuck


Chuck I recently noticed this also because a buddy of mine, his friend a Veteran and she was celebrating getting her card and posted a photo of it on Facebook and it's just an ID card or it looked like a license and my friend also mentioned he was waiting on his card, I was stationed with him in the Navy.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> It is a curiosity to me that you always have what appears to be exact information on immigration issues especially and then drivers licencing. How exactly is that?
> 
> Unless a person with a SRRV is issued a special type of ID by immigration that places are ordered to accept, it would be next to impossible to get a drivers licence or even a bank account for that matter without that ACR.
> Just curious..


Google is your friend and you can glean information from it, having gone through the initial license process in the last year helps on that issue, having friends on the SRRV and checking with PRA regarding the SRRV Program helps on that issue. SRRV was set up so the participants did not have to deal with BI, that being one of the main selling points. PRA also assist with opening bank accounts, drivers license, etc.

https://philippineslifestyle.com/bl...w-about-the-philippines-srrv-retirement-visa/


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Gary D

Since I didn't have the SRRV to stay there indefinitely I had to keep extending my visa. The last time there I stayed a year. this time I will do the same thing but was wanting to get local driver license.

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Jet lag

I have heard different stories to getting bank accounts and driver license. When I was there the last time for a year I opened a bank account with DPI in Tagum without the ACR. What I understand it just depends on the luck of the draw when talking to a bank rep. The one I talked to that day opened me up the dollar and php accounts with no problem. Later he even sponsored me for a bank credit card. I left Phils before getting the card. I wonder how it has changed now since it was in 2011 when I was there. I am coming back next month. I might have a problem this time getting bank accounts. I wish I had kept my bank books for proof of accounts before but I didn't.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Jet lag
> 
> I have heard different stories to getting bank accounts and driver license. When I was there the last time for a year I opened a bank account with DPI in Tagum without the ACR. What I understand it just depends on the luck of the draw when talking to a bank rep. The one I talked to that day opened me up the dollar and php accounts with no problem. Later he even sponsored me for a bank credit card. I left Phils before getting the card. I wonder how it has changed now since it was in 2011 when I was there. I am coming back next month. I might have a problem this time getting bank accounts. I wish I had kept my bank books for proof of accounts before but I didn't.
> 
> art


Getting bank accounts and drivers license are a crap shoot! I have been here since 2010 and had my ACR card within a couple of days after entry, got lucky at a satelite BI office and was give an extra month extension on top of extension to 59 days.  Some banks require the ACR card and some appear not to. Some LTO offices a year ago required the 1 year to get a license and some did not. I went to two different offices in my Provence the same day, turned down at first got a license at the second. At our bank I deal with the branch manager directly, he/she can get things done that their employees can't.

Chuck


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Chuck,

I was mistaken about bank. I was with BDO. they don't require the ACR-I card. They will take several different forms of id. I just checked their policies today about opening an account and they still don't say anything about the ACR. Hopefully, I can open an account with them again. I am sure they don't have banks that are linked together like here in the usa. If, they did they could pull up my old account.

thanks

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Gary D
> 
> Since I didn't have the SRRV to stay there indefinitely I had to keep extending my visa. The last time there I stayed a year. this time I will do the same thing but was wanting to get local driver license.
> 
> art


As mentioned it can be a crap shoot but legally you can't get a drivers license unless you can show residence, a bb or visit visa won't qualify. Get your licence before you buy a vehicle.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Chuck,
> 
> Hopefully, I can open an account with them again. I am sure they don't have banks that are linked together like here in the usa. If, they did they could pull up my old account.
> 
> ...


I think your bank has records and you don't have to reapply unless you zeroed the balance and closed your account. Our bank required us to submit affidavit of loss of cards and books.


----------

